# RawToGo - anyone tried them?



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am probably a bit late posting this I have already placed my order! 

As Daisy has gone off her normal chicken NI and I was considering what to try her on next I thought I might look at other companies. I have also been trying to source some green tripe without success other than what is on offer through NI which seems expensive. I had heard about Rawtogo on another forum so I decided to give them a try. 

I ended up ordering;

Chicken & Tripe
Green tripe
Turkey necks
Duck necks 
Hoofs stuffed with chicken mince 

They come in 1lb packs and cost about 60p per pound/454kg and all minces have the right meat/bone/offal combination.

I just wondered if anyone else had tried them? 

I will let you know how I get on. The link for their product page is below for anyone who wants to have a look.

http://rawtogo.co.uk/ProductsandPrices.aspx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link Sarah - the prices seem quite reasonable, although some people seem to have found great local butchers even cheaper. I used to feed my last dog with turkey and chicken necks which I got frozen from my local pet shop. The stuffed hooves sound great!



Sezra said:


> They come in 1lb packs and cost about 60p per pound/454kg and all minces have the right meat/bone/offal combination.


Sorry, confused about this. They don't seem to mention anything on the site about the minces containing bone  Am I missing it??
I would have guessed that you would need to feed bone and veg in addition to the mince, also supplements like fish oils, kelp etc.
Let us know how Daisy gets on with them.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

just found this on the home page-

'All meat comes frozen and bagged in easy to store packs. Each contains ground meat, bones and offal in the ratio of 80% 10% 10% and simply goes into the pet food bowl. No cooking, no recipes, just Raw to Go.'


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I looked at them Sarah so let us know how you get on.

I know others have queried the liver/offal content which they say differs and can be anything from 2-5% so if you need extra you can always add a little top up.

The hooves should be fun


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Thanks for the link Sarah - the prices seem quite reasonable, although some people seem to have found great local butchers even cheaper. I used to feed my last dog with turkey and chicken necks which I got frozen from my local pet shop. The stuffed hooves sound great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all raw feeders feed vegetables although I intend to add some blended veg and I also feed oily fish as a meal. I think I will still be able to include key nutrients in her diet.  The home page has the ratios as mentioned. ATM she is not getting tripe and I can only give minimal amounts of offal otherwise it guves her a runny bum! So I am hoping she enjoys these!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Most dogs love tripe but its SO stinky


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Most dogs love tripe but its SO stinky


Yes that's what Monty has got today and hubby kindly lets me feed it to him 

Mine is frozen tripe mince then defrosted- so not as bad as the fresh green one!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont feed realy veg (the do tent to get left overs some times) as i just dont feel they digest it, even feeding cooked vege my girls poos are masive after it as they have had veg. so i just dont see the point. i think as long as they get the right kind of meat they are fine on just that. 

i two am still strugling to find dirty trie as the place i use doesnt seem to sell it any more or they are always out of it as it realy is first come first served down there.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

lola24 said:


> just found this on the home page-
> 
> 'All meat comes frozen and bagged in easy to store packs. Each contains ground meat, bones and offal in the ratio of 80% 10% 10% and simply goes into the pet food bowl. No cooking, no recipes, just Raw to Go.'


Thanks - missed that completely - duh!
Still a bit confused though, because if you're feeding carcass or wings or neck, surely it's much higher than 10% bone? Anyone know if 10% bone is what's recommended, because if so then maybe carcasses etc need to be alternated with boneless meat.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

I found mobile pet foods link on the NI web site. I ordered their own brand of barf and the NI was much cheaper delivery. The mince and tripe wasn"t too smelly either 
great service if you do live in London


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Thanks - missed that completely - duh!
> Still a bit confused though, because if you're feeding carcass or wings or neck, surely it's much higher than 10% bone? Anyone know if 10% bone is what's recommended, because if so then maybe carcasses etc need to be alternated with boneless meat.


I really don't know the answer to this but I am going to find out.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

From what I have read 10% bone is just a rough guide.

Some dogs may need more others less. Obviously bone is providing the calcium element so if bone is decreased need to ensure calcium is replaced by other sources such as egg shell for example.

If you give too much bone it will make going a poo more difficult and the result will be rock hard poos- too little and poo will be softer so you can judge for yourselves about the amount of bone to give by looking at your dogs poo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

As raw is not a complete dog food it will not contain the exact amount of a dogs nutritional requirement, however this does not matter on a day to day basis as long as it balances out over the course of say a month. The only way you could balance it out daily is by using only a mince raw meal which contained everything. As I like feeding wings and ribs I will balance it by feeding reopen meals or boneless fish. To be honest, when I reduce Daisys bone content or add offal it makes her runny so I think you also have to consider what suits your dog. I guess it is down to personal preference but I like a more DIY approach!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes Monty is have a wee bit of liver tonight but am going to cook it and feed with kibble.
Might give Milly a wee bit too.

The prizechoice minces I am using as a trial don't contain offal so will need to add but after giving him the diced turkey am so wary now.

I hope we don't see explosive bottoms later


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Update:

No bum explosions to report


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Just a little update on the RawtoGo minces. So far Daisy has loved them. I have given her the best green tripe and the chicken and tripe and she has licked the bowl clean each time. At 60p per lb I am really pleased so far!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sarah really interested in this, do you need to supplement it with anything else can I ask


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Just a little update on the RawtoGo minces. So far Daisy has loved them. I have given her the best green tripe and the chicken and tripe and she has licked the bowl clean each time. At 60p per lb I am really pleased so far!


Great news.

Monty loves the Prize choice ones but do need to supplement.

The only thing I'm not keen is that they contain about 14% protein and most is moisture.

I think I will probably be doing half raw and half kibble.

So about 4 evening meals a week  will be things like chicken wings, the minces,fish and going to give the lamb ribs as a snack/teeth cleaner as there isn't much on them.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Sounds like a good variety, he definitely wont get bored! 14% protein? What is in it then? Is that because flesh is mainly made of water? We are 75% water so I think that although the mince is pure meat it content would mainly moisture? I might be talking a load of old ****!  :laugh: :whatever: :bunny3:

Don't know why I added the bunny!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Interesting thread....Pleased to meet you Shirley... I thought you said it started with an M... you were just throwing us off the scent.. anyway better than my guesses


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Interesting thread....Pleased to meet you Shirley... I thought you said it started with an M... you were just throwing us off the scent.. anyway better than my guesses


Well spotted, I had not noticed Shirley had added her name!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Right, have just found out that lean meat such as pork loin is 75% water, 20% protein and 3% fat so I guess that gives us an idea of what would be a mince concoction which would probably also have bone and a higher fat percentage. Off to do more investigating!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Interesting thread....Pleased to meet you Shirley... I thought you said it started with an M... you were just throwing us off the scent.. anyway better than my guesses


Hello 

No when a few wanted to know my name I said they called call me something beginning with a M to go with Monty & Milly, because I hate my name.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Right, have just found out that lean meat such as pork loin is 75% water, 20% protein and 3% fat so I guess that gives us an idea of what would be a mince concoction which would probably also have bone and a higher fat percentage. Off to do more investigating!


Yep need a full report please madam


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> Don't know why I added the bunny!


It's a very underused but surprisingly versatile smilie
:bunny3: :bunny3: :bunny3: :bunny3: :bunny3: :bunny3: :bunny3:
:focus:
Does the raw to go have bone in too?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That's what I thought! I haven't used the bunny yet and I didn't want it to feel neglected! 

Yes, 10% bone. Daisy so far has tried the tripe (Bleughhhh!) and the chicken and tripe (not bleugh!). She loves it, and was virtually jumping up at the worktop when I was dishing out the tripe! 

I bought a blender from a friend at the weekend so I intend to make my own veg concoction to add to the minces now and again. 

I have just converted another Cockapoo friend to raw who bought half my stock from me so that we could do our next order together!  She is very impressed as her dog wasn't eating well and of course she likes the 70's dog poo!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

It's so much easier and cheaper if you can share the cost with some-one else.

Today for the first time both of mine had sprats for tea.

Monty wolfed down his in the time it took Milly to eat two 

They loved them but didn't like the parsley garnish.

So covered it with their yoghurt but this time mummy didn't fool them and they still spat it out. 

Bought some chicken liver and chopped pigs heart and a couple of lamb ribs bones as we went to Morrisons for a change, and until I can get to butchers on Wed they have run out of ribs.

So now Milly is going on to half raw and kibble too now.

Gave up on the full raw idea as I like the idea of a bit of both. But they will still have a large variety of raw so all good.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Parsley Garnish


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Parsley Garnish


 Yes it looked pretty in the bowl- more so than the fishes all looking at me with their beady eyes :laugh:

Parsley is suppose to be good for their breath but then I also found other good stuff too:

http://www.caninechronicle.com/Features/jansey_08/jansey_1108.html


----------

